# Some really cool ideas



## havasu (Aug 9, 2013)

............... 

View attachment a.jpg


View attachment b.jpg


View attachment c.jpg


View attachment d.jpg


View attachment e.jpg


----------



## havasu (Aug 9, 2013)

............... 

View attachment f.jpg


View attachment g.jpg


View attachment h.jpg


View attachment i.jpg


View attachment idea.jpg


----------



## havasu (Aug 9, 2013)

''''''''''''''''''' 

View attachment j.jpg


View attachment k.jpg


View attachment l.jpg


View attachment m.jpg


View attachment o.jpg


----------



## havasu (Aug 9, 2013)

................ 

View attachment p.jpg


View attachment r.jpg


View attachment s.jpg


View attachment t.jpg


View attachment u.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 9, 2013)

Where can I get the bacon shower curtain?


----------



## havasu (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't know. I just found the pics on the web today and thought some of our geniuses in here could use the ideas.


----------



## Rusty (Aug 9, 2013)

Can anyone really see their wife going along with any of those? I can't.


----------



## Chris (Aug 14, 2013)

I am totally makinf a stairway through my island.


----------



## Deckape (Aug 18, 2013)

That JD Black dispenser wouldn't work for me,, for obvious reasons!! LOL :rockin:


----------



## mustanggarage (Aug 24, 2013)

that water slide in the closet is frigging awesome.  wouldn't it be cool to have something like that.  no I will never be able to unless somebody buys me a winning powerball ticket.  but man that is just cool.


----------

